# Brand Tags



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been running my clothing company for a year now and I want to start getting the costs down. Does anybody know of any companies who wholesale t-shirts AND sew in your own brand tags into the backs. 

At the moment i'm ordering tees, sending them to have the tags replaced, then taking them to print, there has to be an easier way!!

Any suggestion?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

You could cut the tags out and have your printer print the tags right on the shirt. That gives your customers another reason to buy, tagless!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

What type/style of shirts do you use?


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

We currently use trim fit cotton tees.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

RoboLove said:


> I've been running my clothing company for a year now and I want to start getting the costs down. Does anybody know of any companies who wholesale t-shirts AND sew in your own brand tags into the backs.
> 
> At the moment i'm ordering tees, sending them to have the tags replaced, then taking them to print, there has to be an easier way!!
> 
> Any suggestion?


Try this forum: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/
There's a bunch of topics on tags. Try a search on it.


----------



## afterlife (Aug 29, 2007)

we just print a small imprint on the back of the collar 
So it can be seen when people where them


----------

